# [SOLVED] power calibration error



## entyjc (Oct 9, 2007)

hi im new to this site and im not very techical with pc's ive been trying to put some home movies from my hard drive onto disk and it keeps failing saying power calibration error i would be very grateful if someone can help me out with this thanks in advance for any help jason


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: power calibration error*

Hi there. Would I be right in assuming you are using Nero?


----------



## entyjc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: power calibration error*



JohnthePilot said:


> Hi there. Would I be right in assuming you are using Nero?


hi yes i use nero 7 and vso convertxtodvd any help would be great thanks jay


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: power calibration error*

There are several things that can cause this. Lets try three. The first is the quality of the media you are using. After trying several I now use nothing but Verbatim. Also, don't burn at the maximum rate. I usually go for 50%. The second is dust. Dust can be a major problem with burners. Get yourself a can of compressed air and blow it out. It's also worth blowing the dust out of the rest of your machine whilst you're at it. The third is the condition of your burner. How old is it? If it's over a year old it's possible that the laser may need cleaning or that the firmware for your drive needs updating.


----------



## entyjc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: power calibration error*



JohnthePilot said:


> There are several things that can cause this. Lets try three. The first is the quality of the media you are using. After trying several I now use nothing but Verbatim. Also, don't burn at the maximum rate. I usually go for 50%. The second is dust. Dust can be a major problem with burners. Get yourself a can of compressed air and blow it out. It's also worth blowing the dust out of the rest of your machine whilst you're at it. The third is the condition of your burner. How old is it? If it's over a year old it's possible that the laser may need cleaning or that the firmware for your drive needs updating.


hi thanks i use datawrite dvd-8 mach 4 i do try to write at 4x instead off 8x i will try cleaning out my machine and i will try writing at 2x i will let you know if this works thanks for taking the time to help cheers mate jay


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: power calibration error*

OK. If that doesn't work, we'll move on.


----------



## entyjc (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: power calibration error*



JohnthePilot said:


> OK. If that doesn't work, we'll move on.


hi tried that and it has worked thanks for your help and your time hopefully no more headaches (until something else goes wrong lol) thanks once again jay


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: power calibration error*

I'm glad to hear it. :grin: I'll mark this thread "solved", but feel free to post back if you get any more problems.
Regards, John.


----------



## Tryst46 (Jul 18, 2009)

There is a fix for this by disabling the IMAPI CD BURNING SERVICE from the Adminintrative tools > Services. Just set the startup parapmeters to disabled. It has worked for most people who have got this error.

However, this does not work for me as the service doesn't even exist on my services panel. I run Vista Home Premium and have searched the services panel as well as the registry for it.

I don't like people talking about wrong media and such since branded disks of any sort have never failed me yet, it's only the unbranded media that often fails due to cheap substrates. Verbatim may be good but they are also one of the most expensive, second only to Memorex in price. If you want to pay top dollar for your media, go ahead but it's your money you're wasting. I can burn and use very cheap media under Linux which works 100% while it often causes errors in Windows. 

Companies like Verbatim and Memorex don't make their own CD's etc, they are often manufactured elsewhere for them and these same manufacturers also make them for companies like Aone and other cheapo brand names. I have two friends that work in the Taiwan based place that makes them which is how I found out.

If I get an error, the first thing I do is search the internet which is why I got the fix above. 

Windows itself is what causes a large percentage of problems with hardware, sorry if that upsets all you Windows supporters but the fact remains that it's true. I dual boot with Linux and every hardware problem I ever had in Windows was not present in Linux, Burners in particular since the advent of Microsofts integrated burning system which conflicts with a lot of existing burning software.

I am also getting this error using an Asus burner with latest firmware and even when using Verbatim disks. This is not a media problem, it's a conflict with the Imapi driver which Microsoft has now admitted to.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

In this particular case, the solution I suggested worked for the OP. so it is unlikely that Windows was the problem. As far as media are concerned, I suggest you look at the comments in the Imgburn forum.

As this thread is nearly two years old and the OP has not been back, it is pointless responding.


----------

